# Need to buy offical Lionel paint



## mopman64 (Mar 23, 2014)

Where can I purchase official Lionel Pre War Spray paint?

Looking for an online site that has a shopping cart, tried Olson's and their web site is a little outdated. Hennings only has paint for using in an airbrush.

I want true Lionel colors.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Henning's Trains has a whole line of perfectly matched paints for pre-war and post-war.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The paints I have seen come in 1/2 pint cans. A better choice than a spray can. A spray can does have a shelf life and from my experience not the perfect result. The airbrush is the tool of choice. Officially MTH makes and paints prewar loco replicas, you can email them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The paint I'm talking about is in 8oz cans. These are matched to the original Lionel colors and are used by tons of folks that restore model trains.

Henning's Collector Color Paint: Color Sheet

Here's the sample sheet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Additional sources for Lionel prewar color-matched paint:

www.georgetebolt.com

www.hobbyhorseproducts.com

I'm pretty sure hobby horse sells paint in rattle-can spray cans, too.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I believe some of these folks sell the Henning's paints.  I know they ship the stuff out in cases to other dealers.


----------

